# Pensacola Beach Surf fishing



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello All:

Some of my buddies and i are commin up to my house in pensacola this weekend for some fishing. i know the weather is gonna drop about ten degrees from what it is now and i'm pretty sure that there wiill be no swell onn the beach. I know that will pretty much rule out the shark fishing, but what would that do to the redfish surf fishing? we'll most likly be fishing past portofino

Thanks:letsdrink


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

You never know till you go. Some guys siad they killed them the other night on sand fleas.Good luck!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldnt rule out shark fishing.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

i went saturday and didnt catch squat frozen sand fleas and dead shrimp i wish you the best of luck i may stop over next saturdayif i can find a place to fish. that spot is overrun with fishermen


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a feeling that it'll push the reds out, we killed them the other night but there was some surf and they only bit during the first few hours of the falling tide. I'm thinking with the flat surf I might kayak out the red/pomp rods to some deeper water out of casting range.

There should still be some Sandbars around. We only got one last weekend and three the weekend before that. With the flat surf they will likely be past the second bar. 

I also have some friends coming down and have to take them out, probably on friday, but I'm not that optimistic. Its not my preferred conditions.

We'll be out past Portofino as well, at the RV turnaround. 

Good Luck to you


----------

